
Show HN: Telescope, a news reader app - meteor333
https://telescope.surf/?ref=2
======
minimaxir
Don't delete and resubmit.

~~~
meteor333
I realized instead of giving whole text and blabbering about the app, its best
to send people directly to the page. Apologies.

